# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  فَضلُ أمِّ الـمُؤمِنِينَ عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها ...

## رضا الحملاوي

فَضلُ أمِّ الـمُؤمِنِينَ عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها ، وَمَنزِلَتُهَا عِندَ أَهلِ السُّنَّةِ وَالجَمَاعَةِ 

الشيخ حسن بوقليل الجزائري 

مِن مُعتَقَدِ أَهلِ السُّنَّة والجَمَاعَة في صَحَابَةِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَن نُحِبَّهم، وَلا نُبغِضَ أَحَدًا مِنهُم، وأَن نُمسِكَ عَمَّا شَجَرَ بَينَهُم، قال تعالى: ﴿وَالَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالإِيمَانِ وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلاًّ لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيم﴾ [الحشر:10].
عن عُروَةَ بنِ الزُّبَير رضي الله عنه قَال: قَالَت لِي عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها: يَا ابنَ أُختِي! أُمِرُوا أَن يَستَغفِرُوا لأَصحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَسَبُّوهُم([1]).
وقال الإِمَامُ القُرطبيُّ المالِكيُّ رحمه الله  (ت: 671هـ): «هذِه الآيَة دَليلٌ علَى وُجُوب محبَّة الصَّحَابَة؛ لأَنَّه جَعَل لِمَن بعدَهُم حَظًّا في الفَيءِ مَا أَقامُوا عَلَى محبَّتِهم ومُوَالاتِهِم وَالاِستِغفَار لَهُم، وأَنَّ مَن سَبَّهم، أَو وَاحِدًا مِنهُم، أَو اعتَقَد فِيه شَرًّا أَنَّه لا حَقَّ لَه في الفَيءِ، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن مالِكٍ وَغَيرِه، قَال مَالِك: مَن كَانَ يُبغِضُ أَحَدًا مِن أَصحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ ح أَو كَانَ في قَلبِهِ عَلَيهِم غِلٌّ، فَلَيسَ لَهُ حَقٌّ في فَيءِ المُسلِمِين، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: ﴿وَالَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ﴾ الآيَةَ»([2]).
وعَن سَعدِ بنِ أَبي وَقَّاصٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: النَّاسُ عَلَى ثَلاثِ مَنَازِلَ؛ فَمَضَت مِنهُمُ اثنَتَانِ، وَبَقِيَت وَاحِدَةٌ، فَأَحسَنُ مَا أَنتُم كَائِنُونَ عَلَيهِ أَن تَكُونُوا بهَذِهِ المَنزِلَةِ الَّتِي بَقِيَت، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: ﴿ لِلْفُقَرَاء الْمُهَاجِرِينَ الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِن دِيارِهِمْ وَأَمْوَالِهِمْ  ﴾ الآيَةَ [الحشر:8]، ثمَّ قَال: هَؤلاءِ المُهَاجِرُون، وَهَذِه مَنزِلَةٌ وَقَد مَضَت، ثُمَّ قَرَأ: ﴿ وَالَّذِينَ تَبَوَّؤُوا الدَّارَ وَالإِيمَانَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ﴾ الآيَةَ [الحشر:9]، ثمَّ قَال: هَؤلاءِ الأَنصَارُ، وَهَذِه مَنزِلَةٌ وَقَد مَضَت، ثمَّ قَرَأ: ﴿وَالَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالإِيمَانِ﴾ [الحشر:10]، قالَ: فَقَد مَضَت هَاتَانِ المَنزِلَتَانِ، وَبَقِيَت هَذِهِ المَنزِلَةُ، فَأَحسَنُ مَا أَنتُم كَائِنُونَ عَلَيهِ أَن تَكُونُوا بهَذِه المَنزِلَةِ الَّتِي بَقِيَت([3]).
وقال الإمام أبو جَعفَر الطَّحاويُّ رحمه الله (ت: 321هـ) ـ وَهُو يَتَكلَّمُ عَن الصَّحَابَةِ رضي الله عنهم ـ: «وَحُبُّهُم دِينٌ وَإِيمَانٌ وَإِحسَانٌ، وَبُغضُهُم كُفرٌ وَنِفَاقٌ وَطُغيَانٌ([4])»، فحبُّهم إيمانٌ: لأنَّه امتثالٌ لأمر الله عز وجل، وأمر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وقال الإِمَامُ عبدُ الله بنُ أَبي زَيدٍ القَيرَوَانِيُّ المالِكيُّ رحمه الله (ت: 386هـ): «وَلا يُذكَرُ أَحَدٌ مِن أَصحَابِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِلاَّ بأَحسَنِ الذِّكرِ، وَالإِمسَاكُ عَمَّا شَجَرَ بَينَهُم، وَأَنَّهُم أَحَقُّ النَّاسِ أَن يُلتَمَسَ لَهُمُ المَخَارِجُ، وَيُظَنَّ بهُم أَحسَنُ المَذَاهِبِ([5])».
فإذا تقرَّر هذَا عَقِيدَةً؛ فالوَاجِب عَلى كُلِّ مَن أَرَاد النَّجَاة في الدَّارَينِ أَن يَسلُكَ سَبيل سَلَفِه الصَّالِح في الاِعتِقَاد، وَالعَمَل، وليَجتَهِد في نَشرِ هَذِه العَقِيدَة الطَّيِّبة ـ في صَحَابَة رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ في أَهلِهِ ومُجتَمَعِه، كَمَا اجتَهَدَ الرَّوَافِضُ في سَبِّ([6]) الصَّحَابَة رضي الله عنهم وَالحَطِّ مِنهُم، بَل أَكثَر!!
وكلُّ عاقلٍ يَعلَمُ أنَّ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها ([7])، وجميعَ أزواجِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمَّهاتِ المؤمِنين، فضَّلهُنَّ الله عز وجلَّ برسُولِه صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال الله عز وجل: ﴿ النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ مِنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ﴾ [الأحزاب:6].
قال القرطبي رحمه الله: «شَرَّفَ اللهُ تَعَالَى أَزوَاجَ نَبيِّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِأَن جَعَلَهُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِ المُؤمِنِينَ، أَي: في وُجُوبِ التَّعظِيمِ وَالمَبَرَّةِ وَالإجلالِ، وَحُرمَةِ النِّكَاحِ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ، وَحَجْبهِنَّ ـ رَضِي اللهُ تَعَالَى عَنهُنَّ ـ، بخِلافِ الأُمَّهَاتِ([8])».
وقد خُصَّت عائِشَة رضي الله عنها بذِكرِ فضائِلِها مِن بَينِ أَزواجِه صلى الله عليه وسلم لِمَا حَسَدَها عَلَيه المنافِقُون في عَهدِهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَرَمَوهَا بهِ مِنَ العَظائِم، وبَرَّأهَا اللهُ عز وجل فأَنزَل فِيهَا قُرآنًا يُتلَى إِلى قِيَامِ السَّاعَة([9]).
وكَانَت رضي الله عنها فَاضِلَةً، عَالِمةً، كَامِلَةً؛ قَالَ عُروَةُ رضي الله عنه: «مَا رَأَيتُ أَحَدًا أَعلَمَ بالفِقهِ، وَلا طِبٍّ، ولا شِعرٍ مِن عَائِشَة» وقال مَسرُوقٌ رحمه الله: «رَأَيتُ مَشيَخَةَ أَصحَابِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم الأَكَابِرِ يَسأَلُونَهَا عَنِ الفَرائِضِ» وقَالَ عَطَاءٌ رضي الله عنه: «كَانَت عَائِشَةُ أَفقَهَ النَّاسِ، وَأَحسَنَ النَّاسِ رَأيًا في العَامَّة» وقَالَ الزُّهرِيُّ رحمه الله: «لَو جُمِعَ عِلمُ عَائِشَةَ إِلَى عِلمِ أَزواجِ النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وعِلمِ جَميعِ النِّساءِ لَكَانَ عِلمُ عائِشَةَ أَفضلَ».
وجُملة ما رَوَت عن النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَلفَانِ ومِائَتَانِ وعَشَرَةُ أَحَادِيثَ (2210)؛ اتَّفَقَ البُخَارِيُّ وَمُسلِمٌ عَلَى مِائَةٍ وَأَربَعَةٍ وَسَبعِينَ حَدِيثًا، وَانفَرَدَ البُخَارِيُّ بأَربَعَةٍ وَخَمسِينَ، وَانفَرَدَ مُسلِمٌ بتِسعَةٍ وَسِتِّينَ([10]).
وقَد جَاءَتِ نصُوصٌ كَثِيرةٌ في فَضلِ  عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنه خُصُوصًا، وَجَاءَت آثَارُ السَّلَفِ في الحَثِّ عَلَى حُبِّ الصَّحَابَةِ، وَحُبِّ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها ، ومَن نَظَر في أَبوَابِ كُتُب الحَدِيثِ عَلِمَ اهتِمَامَ السَّلَفِ بفَضَائِلِ عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها.
مِن خَصَائِصِ عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها وفضائلها([11]):
¯ أَنَّها كَانَت أَحَبَّ أَزوَاجِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه: فكَانَ النَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُحبُّها حُبًّا شدِيدًا، فَقَد سَأَلَه عَمرُو بنُ العَاص رضي الله عنه: أَيُّ النَّاسِ أَحَبُّ إِلَيكَ؟ قَالَ: «عَائِشَةُ»، قُلتُ: مِنَ الرِّجَالِ؟ قَالَ: «أَبُوهَا»، قُلتُ: ثُمَّ مَن؟ قَالَ: «عُمَرُ». فَعَدَّ رِجَالا، فَسَكَتُّ مَخَافَةَ أَن يَجعَلَنِي في آخِرِهِم([12]).
قَالَ الذَّهَبي رحمه الله: «وهذَا خبرٌ ثابتٌ رُغمَ أُنوفِ الرَّوَافِض، ومَا كَان عليه السلام  ليُحِبَّ إلاَّ طَيِّبًا، وقد قال: «لَو كُنتُ مُتَّخِذًا خَلِيلا مِن هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ لاتَّخَذتُ أَبَا بَكرٍ خَلِيلا، وَلَكِن أُخُوَّةُ الإِسلامِ أَفضَلُ» ([13])، فأحبَّ أَفضَل رَجلٍ مِن أمَّته، وأَفضَلَ امرَأةٍ مِن أمَّتِه، فمَن أَبغَضَ حَبيبَي رسولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فهُو حَريٌّ أن يَكون بَغِيضًا إِلى اللهِ ورَسُولِهِ»([14]).
بَل كَانَ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَرِيصًا عَلَى يَومِهَا؛ فَعَن عُروَة ابنِ الزُّبَير رضي الله عنهما أنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَـمَّا كَانَ في مَرَضِهِ جَعَل يَدُورُ في نِسَائِه وَيَقُول: «أَينَ أَنَا غَدًا؟ أَينَ أَنَا غَدًا؟» ـ حِرصًا عَلَى بَيتِ عَائِشَة ـ، قَالَت عَائِشَة: فَلمَّا كَان يَومِي سَكَن([15]).
¯ أَنَّ المَلَكَ أَرَى صُورَتَها لِلنَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَبلَ أَن يَتَزَوَّجَهَا: فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أُرِيتُكِ في المَنَامِ ثَلاَث لَيَالٍ، جَاءَنِي بكِ المَلَكُ في سَرَقَةٍ مِنْ حَرِيرٍ، فَيَقُولُ: هَذِهِ امْرَأَتُكَ، فَأَكْشِفُ عَنْ وَجْهِكَ فَإِذَا أَنْتِ هِيَ، فَأَقُولُ: إِنْ يَكُ هَذَا مِن عِندِ اللهِ يُمْضِهِ» ([16])، وكان كذلك.
¯ أَنَّهَا زَوجَتُهُ في الدُّنيَا وَالآخِرَة: فعَن عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها أنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكَرَ فاطِمة رضي الله عنها ، قَالَت: فتكلَّمتُ أَنَا، فقَالَ: «أَمَا تَرضَيْنَ أَن تَكُونِي زَوجَتِي في الدُّنيَا وَالآخِرَةِ؟!»، قلتُ: بَلَى، قال: «فَأَنتِ زَوجَتِي في الدُّنيَا وَالآخِرَةِ» ([17]).
¯ أَنَّ النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَم يَتَزَوَّج بكرًا غَيرَهَا: قَالَ ابنُ أَبي مُلَيكَةَ: قَالَ ابنُ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما لِعَائِشَة رضي الله عنها: لَم يَنكِحِ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بكرًا غَيرَكِ([18])، وعَنهَا رضي الله عنها قَالَت: قُلتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ! أَرَأَيتَ لَو نَزَلتَ وَادِيًا، وفِيهِ شَجَرَةٌ قَد أُكِلَ مِنهَا، وَوَجَدتَ شَجَرًا لَم يُؤكَلْ مِنهَا، في أَيِّهَا كُنتَ تُرتِعُ بَعِيرَكَ؟ قَالَ: «في الَّتِي لَمْ يُرْتَعْ مِنهَا» ـ تَعنِي أنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَم يَتزَوَّج بكرًا غَيرَهَا ـ([19]).
¯ وَكَان يَنزِلُ الوَحيُ في لِحَافِهَا دُونَ غَيرِهَا: فَعَن عُروَة بنِ الزُّبَير رضي الله عنه قَال: كَان النَّاسُ يَتَحَرَّون بهَدَايَاهُم يَومَ عائِشَة([20])، قَالَت عَائِشَةُ: فَاجتَمَع صَوَاحِبي([21]) إِلَى أمِّ سَلَمَة، فقَالُوا: يَا أمَّ سَلَمة! واللهِ إِنَّ النَّاسَ يَتَحَرَّون بهَدَايَاهُم يَومَ عائِشة، وإنَّا نُرِيدُ الخَيرَ كَمَا تُرِيدُهُ عَائِشَة، فمُرِي رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَن يَأمُرَ النَّاسَ أَن يُهدُوا إِلَيه حَيثُ مَا كَان، أَو حَيثُ مَا دَار، قالَت: فذَكرَتْ ذلِك أمُّ سَلَمة للنَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قالَت: فأَعرَضَ عَنِّي، فلمَّا عَاد إليَّ ذكَرتُ لَه ذاك، فلمَّا كانَ في الثَّالِثة ذكَرتُ له، فقَال: «يَا أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ! لا تُؤْذِينِي في عَائِشَةَ، فَإِنَّهُ وَاللهِ مَا نَزَلَ عَلَيَّ الوَحْيُ وَأَنَا في لِحَافِ امرَأَةٍ مِنكُنَّ غَيرِهَا» ([22]).
¯ أَنَّ النَّاسَ كَانُوا يَتَحَرَّونَ بهَدَايَاهُم يَومَهَا تَقَرُّبًا إِلَى النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: كَمَا في الحَدِيثِ السَّابقِ.
¯ أَنَّ لَها فَضلا عَلَى النِّسَاءِ: فعَن أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه قَال: سَمِعتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُول: «فَضلُ عَائِشَةَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ كَفَضلِ الثَّرِيدِ عَلَى سَائِرِ الطَّعَامِ» ([23]).
قَالَ العَلاَّمَةُ ابنُ القَيِّم رحمه الله: «وَاختُلِفَ فِي تَفضِيلِهَا ـ أَي خَدِيجَة ـ عَلَى عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها عَلَى ثَلاثَةِ أَقوَالٍ، ثَالِثُها الوَقفُ، وسَأَلت شَيخَنا ابنَ تَيمِيَّة رحمه الله ، فَقَال: اختَصَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنهُما بخَاصَّةٍ؛ فَخَدِيجَة كَانَ تَأثِيرُها في أوَّلِ الإِسلام، وَكَانَت تُسَلِّي رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَتُثَبِّتُه وَتُسَكِّنُه، وَتَبذُلُ دُونَهُ مَالَهَا، فَأَدرَكَت غرّة الإسلام واحتملت الأذى في الله وفي رسوله، وكان نُصرَتُها لِلرَّسُول صلى الله عليه وسلم في أَعظَمِ أَوقَاتِ الحَاجَة، فَلَها مِنَ النُّصرَةِ والبَذلِ مَا لَيسَ لِغَيرِها، وَعَائِشَة رضي الله عنها تَأثِيرُهَا في آخِرِ الإِسلام؛ فَلَها مِن التَّفَقُّه في الدِّينِ، وَتَبلِيغِه إِلَى الأُمَّةِ، وَانتِفَاعِ بَنِيهَا بمَا أَدَّت إِلَيهِم مِنَ العِلمِ مَا لَيسَ لِغَيرِهَا، هَذَا مَعنَى كَلامِهِ»([24]).
¯ أَنَّ جِبرِيلَ عليه السلام  أَقرَأَهَا السَّلامَ: فعَن عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها قَالَت: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَومًا: «يَا عَائِشُ! هَذَا جِبرِيلُ يُقْرِئُكِ السَّلامَ»، فقُلتُ: وعَلَيهِ السَّلامُ وَرَحمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ، تَرَى مَا لا أَرَى ـ تُرِيدُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ([25]).
¯ أَنَّها لَمَّا نَزَلَت آيَةُ التَّخيير اختَارَتِ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ: فعَن عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَت: لَمَّا أُمِرَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بتَخيِيرِ أَزوَاجِهِ بَدَأَ بي؛ فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي ذَاكِرٌ لَكِ أَمرًا، فَلا عَلَيكِ أَن لا تَعجَلِي حَتَّى تَستَأمِرِي أَبَوَيكِ»، قَالَت: وَقَد عَلِمَ أَنَّ أَبَوَيَّ لَم يَكُونَا يَأمُرَانِي بفِرَاقِهِ، قَالَت: ثُمَّ قَالَ: «إِنَّ اللهَ ـ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ ـ قَالَ: ﴿يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لِّأَزْوَاجِكَ إِن كُنتُنَّ تُرِدْنَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا﴾  إِلَى ﴿أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا﴾ [الأحزاب:29] »، قَالَت: فَقُلتُ: فَفي أَيِّ هَذَا أَستَأمِرُ أَبَوَيَّ؟! فَإِنِّي أُرِيدُ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالدَّارَ الآخِرَةَ، قَالَت: ثُمَّ فَعَلَ أَزوَاجُ النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم مِثلَ مَا فَعَلْتُ([26]).
¯ أَنَّ شَأنَهَا عِندَ اللهِ عز وجل عَظِيمٌ: وَمَا قِصَّةُ الإِفكِ إِلا دَلِيلٌ عَلَيهِ؛ فقد بَرَّأَهَا اللهُ مِمَّا رَمَاهَا بهِ أَهلُ الإِفكِ بِوَحيٍ يُتلَى إِلَى يَومِ القِيَامَة، وَشَهِدَ لَهَا بأَنَّهَا مِنَ الطَّيِّباتِ؛ فَقَال تَعَالَى: ﴿وَالطَّيِّبَات   لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ﴾ [النور:26]، وَوَعَدَها المَغفِرَةَ وَالرِّزقَ الكَرِيمَ؛ فقَال: ﴿ مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيم﴾ [سبأ:4] ، وَأَخبَر تَعَالَى أَنَّ مَا قيلَ فِيهَا مِنَ الإِفكِ كَانَ خَيرًا لَهَا، وَلَم يَكُن شَرًّا، وَلا عَارًا، فَقَال: ﴿ لاَ تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرًّا لَّكُم بَلْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ﴾ [النور:11].
¯ أَنَّهَا كَانَت سَبَبًا([27]) في كَثِيرٍ مِنَ البَرَكَاتِ: فعن عُروَة بنِ الزُّبَير رضي الله عنه عن عائِشة رضي الله عنه أنَّها استَعارَت مِن أَسماءَ قِلادةً فهَلَكَت([28])، فأَرسَلَ رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ناسًا مِن أَصحَابِه في طَلَبِها، فَأَدرَكَتهُم الصَّلاةُ، فَصَلَّوا بغَير وُضُوءٍ، فَلمَّا أَتَوا النَّبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم شَكَوا ذلِك إِلَيه، فَنَزَلَت آيةُ التَّيمُّمِ، فقَالَ أُسَيدُ بنُ حُضَير: جَزاكِ اللهُ خَيرًا؛ فَوَاللهِ مَا نَزَل بكِ أَمرٌ قَطُّ إِلاَّ جَعَل اللهُ لكِ مِنه مخرَجًا، وجَعَل لِلمُسلِمِين فِيه بَركَةً([29]).
¯  أَنَّ أَكَابِرَ الصَّحَابَةِ رضي الله عنهم كَانُوا يَستَفتُونَهَا؛ فَيَجِدُونَ عِلْمَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عِندَهَا: فعن أَبي مُوسَى الأَشعَرِيِّ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: مَا أَشكَلَ عَلَينَا ـ أَصحَابَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ حَدِيثٌ قَطُّ فَسَأَلنَا عَائِشَةَ إِلاَّ وَجَدنَا عِندَهَا مِنهُ عِلمًا([30]).
ومَعَ هذِهِ الفَضَائِل ـ وهِيَ كَثِيرَةٌ ـ ظَهَر الرَّوافِضُ ـ لَعَنَهمُ اللهُ ـ؛ فسَارُوا عَلَى طَرِيق أَسلافِهِم مِن المنَافِقِين واليَهُود، فأَعظَمُوا الفِريَة علَى عائِشَة رضي الله عنها ، واتَّهمُوا فِرَاشَ النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم.
فنَعُوذُ باللهِ مِمَّن يَشنَأُ عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها حَبيبَةَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، الطَّيِّبةَ المُبَرَّأةَ، الصِّدِّيقَةَ ابنَةَ الصِّدِّيق، أمَّ المؤمِنِين، رضِيَ اللهُ عَنهَا وَعَن أَبِيها خَلِيفَةِ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ([31]).
حُكمُ مَن سَبَّ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها:
اتَّفَق الفُقَهاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ مَن قَذَف عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها  فَقَد كَذَّب صَرِيحَ القُرآنِ الَّذِي نَزَل بحَقِّهَا، وَهُوَ بذَلِك كَافِرٌ بَعدَ أَن بَرَّأَهَا اللهُ مِنهُ في قَولِهِ تَعَالَى: ﴿ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا بِالإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِّنكُمْ ﴾ إِلَى قَولِه: ﴿ يَعِظُكُمُ اللَّهُ أَن تَعُودُوا لِمِثْلِهِ أَبَدًا إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِين﴾ [النور:17 ـ 11]([32]).
أَمَّا إِن كَانَ السَّبُّ بغَير القَذفِ لِعَائِشَة رضي الله عنها أَو غَيرِهَا مِن أُمَّهاتِ المُؤمِنِينَ؛ فَالسَّابُّ يُؤَدَّب، فَفَرْقٌ بَين القَذفِ وبَينَ السَّبِّ بغَير القَذفِ، وَهُو مَا يُؤخَذ مِن كَلام عَامَّة الفُقَهاء، وَإِن لم يُصرِّحُوا بذَلِك([33]).
قال القَاضِي عِيَاضٌ المَالِكيُّ رحمه الله (ت: 544هـ): رُوِيَ عَن مَالِكٍ: مَن سَبَّ أَبَا بَكرٍ جُلِدَ، وَمَن سَبَّ عَائِشَةَ قُتِلَ، قِيلَ لَهُ: لِـمَ؟! قَالَ: مَن رَمَاهَا فَقَد خَالَفَ القُرآنَ.
وذَكَرَ تَعَالَى مَا نَسَبَهُ المنافِقُونَ إِلَى عَائِشَة، فَقَالَ: ﴿وَلَوْلاَ إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ قُلْتُم مَّا يَكُونُ لَنَا أَن نَّتَكَلَّمَ بِهَذَا سُبْحَانَكَ هَذَا بُهْتَانٌ عَظِيم﴾، سَبَّح نَفسَهُ في تَنزِيهِهَا([34]) مِنَ السُّوءِ، كَمَا سَبَّحَ نَفسَهُ في تَبرِئَتِهِ مِنَ السُّوءِ، وَهَذَا يَشهَدُ لِقَولِ مَالِكٍ في قَتلِ مَن سَبَّ عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها.
وَمَعنَى هَذَا ـ وَاللهُ أَعلَمُ ـ أَنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى لـمـََّا عَظَّم سَبَّهَا كَمَا عَظَّم سَبَّه، وَكَانَ سَبُّها سَبًّا لِنَبيِّه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وَقَرَنَ سبَّ نَبيِّه صلى الله عليه وسلم وَأَذَاهُ بأَذَاهُ تَعَالَى، وَكَانَ حُكمُ مُؤذِيهِ تَعَالَى القَتلَ، [و] كَانَ مُؤذِي نَبيِّه كَذَلِك»([35]).
قال القَاضِي أَبُو يَعلَى: «مَن قَذَف عَائِشَة بمَا بَرَّأَها اللهُ مِنهُ كَفَر بلا خِلافٍ» ([36]).
قال شَيخُ الإِسلام رحمه الله  (ت: 728هـ): «وَقَد حَكَى الإِجمَاعَ عَلَى هَذَا غَيرُ وَاحِدٍ، وَصرَّحَ غَيرُ وَاحِدٍ مِن الأَئِمَّةِ بهَذا الحُكمِ» ([37]).
وعَدَّدَ الإِمامُ النَّوَوي رحمه الله (ت: 676هـ) فَوائِدَ حَدِيثِ الإِفك؛ فَذَكَر مِنهَا: «بَرَاءَة عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها مِن الإِفكِ، وَهِي بَرَاءَةٌ قَطعِيَّةٌ بنصِّ القُرآنِ العَزِيز، فَلَو تَشَكَّكَ فِيهَا إِنسَانٌ ـ وَالعِيَاذُ باللهِ ـ  صَارَ كَافِرًا مُرتَدًّا بإِجمَاعِ المُسلِمِين، قَال ابنُ عَبَّاسٍ وغَيرُه: لَمْ تَزْنِ امرَأَةُ نَبيٍّ مِنَ الأَنبِيَاء ـ صَلَوَاتُ اللهِ وَسَلامُهُ عَلَيهِم أَجمَعِين ـ، وَهَذَا إِكرَامٌ مِنَ اللهِ ـ تَعَالَى ـ لَهُم»([38]).
وقَال الإِمَامُ ابنُ عُثَيمِين رحمه الله (ت: 1421هـ): «قَذفُ عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها بمَا بَرَّأَهَا اللهُ مِنهُ كُفرٌ؛ لأَنَّهُ تَكذِيبٌ لِلقُرآنِ، وَفي قَذفِ غَيرِهَا مِن أُمَّهَاتِ المُؤمِنِينَ قَولانِ لأَهلِ العِلمِ: أَصَحُّهُمَا أَنَّهُ كُفرٌ؛ لأَنَّهُ قَدحٌ في النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فَإِنَّ الخَبيثَاتِ لِلخَبيثِينَ» ([39]).
وقَد سَجَّلَ التَّارِيخُ قَتلَ مَن قَذَفَ عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها بمَا بَرَّأَهَا اللهُ مِنهُ([40]):
قَالَ أَبُو بَكرٍ بنُ زِيَاد النَّيسَابُورِي رحمه الله: سَمِعتُ القَاسِم بنَ محمَّدٍ يَقُولُ لإِسمَاعِيلَ بنِ إِسحَاق: أُتِيَ المَأمُونُ بالرِّقَّة بِرَجُلَينِ؛ شَتَمَ أَحدُهُما فَاطِمَةَ، وَالآخَرُ عَائِشَةَ، فَأَمَر بقَتلِ الَّذِي شَتَم فَاطِمَة، وَتَرَك الآخَر، قَالَ إِسمَاعِيلُ: مَا حُكمُهُمَا إِلاَّ أَن يُقتَلا؛ لأَنَّ الَّذِي شَتَم عَائِشَةَ رَدَّ القُرآنَ.
وَعَلَى هَذَا مَضَت سِيرَةُ أَهلِ الفِقهِ وَالعِلمِ؛ مِن أَهلِ البَيتِ وَغَيرِهِم.
قَال أَبُو السَّائِب القَاضِي رحمه الله: كُنتُ يَومًا بحَضرَةِ الحَسَن بنِ زَيدٍ الدَّاعِي بطَبَرِستَان، وَكَان يَلبَسُ الصُّوفَ، وَيَأمُر بالمَعرُوفِ وَيَنهَى عَن المُنكَر، وَيُوجِّه في كُلِّ سَنَةٍ بعِشرِينَ أَلفِ دِينَارٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةِ السَّلامِ؛ يُفَرَّقُ عَلَى سَائِرِ وَلَدِ الصَّحَابَة، وَكَانَ بحَضرَتِه رَجُلٌ ذَكَر عَائِشَة بذِكرٍ قَبيحٍ مِنَ الفَاحِشَة، فَقَالَ: يَا غُلامُ! اِضرِبْ عُنُقَه، فَقَالَ لَهُ العَلَوِيُّونَ: هَذَا رَجُلٌ مِن شِيعَتِنَا، فَقَال: مَعَاذَ اللهِ، هَذَا رَجُلٌ طَعَن في النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، قَالَ اللهُ تَعَالَى:  ﴿ الْخَبِيثَاتُ لِلْخَبِيثِينَ وَالْخَبِيثُونَ لِلْخَبِيثَاتِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ مُبَرَّؤُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيم﴾ [النور:26] ، فَإِن كَانَت عَائِشَة خَبيثَةً فَالنَّبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم خَبيثٌ، فَهُو كَافِرٌ، فَاضرِبُوا عُنُقَه، فَضَرَبُوا عُنُقَه وَأَنَا حَاضِر.
ورُوِيَ عَن محمَّدِ بنِ زَيدٍ ـ أَخِي الحَسَن ابنِ زَيدٍ ـ أَنَّه قَدِمَ عَلَيهِ رَجُلٌ مِنَ العِرَاق، فَذَكَر عَائِشَة بسُوءٍ، فَقَامَ إِلَيهِ بعَمُودٍ فَضَرَبَ بهِ دِمَاغَهُ فَقَتَلَهُ، فَقِيلَ لَهُ: هَذَا مِن شِيعَتِنَا وَمِمَّن يَتَولاَّنَا، فَقَال: هَذَا سَمَّى جَدِّي قَرْنَانَ([41])، وَمَن سَمَّى جَدِّي قَرنَانَ استَحَقَّ القَتلَ، فَقَتَلَهُ.
فَالوَاجِبُ عَلَى المُسلِم ـ بَعدَ هَذَا ـ أَن يَجعَلَ حُبَّ عَائِشَة رضي الله عنها نُصبَ عَينَيهِ، فَإِنَّ حُبَّها دَلِيلٌ عَلَى حُبِّ النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ فَقَد قَالَ لِفَاطِمَة رضي الله عنها: «أَيْ بُنَيَّة! أَلَسْتِ تُحِبِّينَ مَا أُحِبُّ؟!» قَالَت: بَلَى، قَالَ: «فأَحِبِّي هَذِهِ» ([42]).
وَليَحذَرِ المُسلِمُ مِن رَوَاسِبِ الدَّولَةِ العُبَيدِيَّة الرَّافِضِيَّة؛ كَقَولِ العَوَامِّ في وَصفِ المَرأَةِ المُتَرَجِّلَةِ  : «عِيشَة رَاجَلْ»، أَو «يَومَ العِيدِ نَذبَحُ عِيشَة وَسْعِيدْ»، وَغَيرُهَا كَثِيرٌ، مِمَّا فِيهِ رَائِحَةُ الرَّفضِ، وَلَعَلَّ قَصَبَ السَّبقِ يَكُونُ لِمَن يُبَيِّن هَذِه البَقَايَا، وَ﴿ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاء﴾ [الحديد:21].
وَالحَمدُ للهِ أَوَّلا وَآخِرًا، وَالعِلمُ عِندَ اللهِ ».

__________________________
([1]) رواه مسلم (3022).
[2])) الجامع لأحكام القرآن (20/373).
[3])) الحاكم (3857) وقال: صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرِّجاه.
([4]) العقيدة الطَّحاويَّة (ص475 ـ ابن أبي العزِّ).
([5]) عقيدة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني (ص412 وما بعدها ـ شرح القاضي عبد الوهَّاب).
[6])) والسَّبُّ يَرجِع عَلَيهم؛ لأنَّ الصَّحابَة رضي الله عنه بُرَآءُ مِنه، وَلِذَا قِيل: إِنَّ الرَّافِضِيَّ فَوَّارَةُ اللَّعنَةِ. [الدِّينُ الخالِص (3/264)].
([7]) المقام لا يكفي لترجمتها، ولكن انظر: أُسْد الغابة (7/186)، الاستيعاب (ص918)، الإصابة (8/139)، السِّير (2/135).
([8]) الجامع لأحكام القرآن (17/62).
([9]) كتاب الشَّريعة (4/119).
[10])) السِّير (2/139).
([11]) انظر: جلاء الأفهام (ص265)، وعقيدة أهل السُّنَّة والجماعة في الصَّحابة الكرام رضي الله عنهم  للدُّكتور ناصر بن علي الشَّيخ (1/426).
[12])) البخاري (3657) ـ واللَّفظ له ـ، ومسلم (2384).
([13]) البخاري (3657) ـ واللَّفظ له ـ، ومسلم (2383).
[14])) السِّير (2/142).
[15])) البخاري (3774) ـ واللَّفظ له ـ، ومسلم (2443).
([16]) البخاري (3895)، مسلم (2438).
[17])) الحاكم (4/91)، وصحَّحه العلاَّمة الألباني في الصحيحة (2255) و(3011).
[18])) علَّقه البخاري (3/489)، ووصله برقم (4753).
[19])) البخاري (5077).
[20])) أي: يتقربون إلى النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان عندها.
[21])) أي: أَزوَاج النَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي روايةِ مُسلِم: أَنَّهنَّ أَرسَلْنَ فَاطِمَة، ثُمَّ زَينَب بنتَ جَحشٍ رضي الله عنها.
[22])) البخاري (3775)، والترمذي (3879 ـ مشهور).
[23])) البخاري (3770)، ومسلم (2446).
([24]) جلاء الأفهام (ص263 ـ المجمع).
[25])) البخاري (3768)، ومسلم (2447)، والتِّرمذي (3881).
([26]) البخاري (4786) تعليقًا، ومسلم (1475).
[27])) أمَّا البركة الجسديَّة فهي خاصَّة بالنَّبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، وانظر: التَّبرُّك المشرُوع والتَّبرُّك الممنُوع للعلياني.
[28])) أي ضاعت.
[29])) البخاري (3773)، ومسلم (367).
([30]) الترمذي (3883 ـ مشهور)، وصححه الإمام الألباني رحمه الله.
[31])) كتاب الشَّريعة (4/119).
[32])) الموسوعة الكويتية (22/185 ـ ردة)، و(33/22 ـ قذف).
[33])) الموسوعة الكويتية (24/139ـ سبّ) باختِصار.
[34])) أي عائشة رضي الله عنها.
[35])) الشِّفا في التَّعريف بحُقُوق المصطَفَى (ص878) بتصرُّفٍ يَسِيرٍ.
[36])) الصارم المسلول (3/1050).
[37])) الصارم المسلول (3/1050).
([38]) شرح مسلم (17/117).
([39]) تعليق مختصر على كتاب لمعة الاعتقاد (ص 82).
([40]) الصارم المسلول (3/1050).
([41]) هو الَّذي لا غيرة له.
[42])) مسلم (2442).
******
http://www.rayatalislah.com/article.php?id=72

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**عائشة بنت الصديق رضي الله عنهما


خطبة للشيخ محمد بوسنة
*03/02/2012-10/03/1433


http://www.rayatalislah.com/index.ph...bf3873bc26e580
http://www.rayatalislah.com/index.ph...03-05-09-15-25
*

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أم العفاف - أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها - الشيخ علي القرني*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
موسوعة عائشة أم المؤمنين - رضي الله عنها -*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أم المؤمنين عائشة بنت أبي بكر*


خالد الحمودي


http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-%D...D8%B1-134.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
عفواً أم المؤمنين*


مها المحمدي

http://www.ktibat.com/showsubject-%D...D9%86-754.html

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*مقالات عن أم المؤمنين عائشة
*
سماحة الوالد شيخنا عادل بن يوسف العزازي

http://www.alukah.net/web/spotlight/10721

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *مقالات عن أم المؤمنين عائشة
> *
> 
> 
> سماحة الوالد شيخنا عادل بن يوسف العزازي
> 
> http://www.alukah.net/web/spotlight/10721


جزاك الله خيرا شيخ أبا البراء

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

اللؤلؤ البريق في سيرة بنت الصديق (WORD)
معاذ بن إحسان العتيبي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

عائشة الطاهرة المطهرة (WORD)
د. عبدالحكيم درقاوي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها وأرضاها (WORD)
شيماء بنت علي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*ملكة الطهر وأم العفاف ( أمنا عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ ) 

**عدنان المقطري* *

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=359501
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها حبيبة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم*
*
شحاتة محمد صقر

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=94&book=7433
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها بين حب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبغض الشيعة*
*
شحاتة محمد صقر

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=7&book=9268
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**الصِديقة بنت الصديق*

الشيخ حاي الحاي


http://midad.com/video/17456/%D8%A7%...AF%D9%8A%D9%82

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*مبرأة السماء


*عبده بن علي الفيفي


أَعَلَى عُرَى الأخلاقِ يجتمعانِ *** عَفُّ اللسانِ وباعثُ الْبُهْتانِ؟!
شتَّان بين موقِّرٍ لنبيهِ *** في عرضِه والناكثِ الخوَّانِ
أمَّاهُ يا حِبَّ النبي وعرضَهُ *** لا ضِيمَ طَرْفُ مُعَذَّبِ الأجفانِ
لم يبقَ منّا مؤمنٌ لم يصطلِ *** شرقُ الدُّنىَ والغربُ ينتفضانِ
غارت على عِرْض النبيِّ جحافلٌ *** أيلومُهم إلاَّ ذوو الطُّغيانِ؟
مَا صامَ يومَ الدّفع منّا ناطقٌ *** والنفسُ يقتُلها فحيحُ الجَانِي
قد نَبْتغي موتًا على كَفِّ العِدَا *** عِزًّا ولكن لا نَنِي لِجَبَانِ
ونُذِلُّ بالإيثارِ شُمَّ أنوفنا *** خَفْرًا لِذِمَّةِ مستجيرٍ وَانِ
عَرَبًا عرفنا الحُكم حين شفى بنا الْ *** قَهَّارُ دَاءَ الفُرْسِ والرومانِ
ما اختارنَا الرحمنُ حولَ رِحابِه *** لِنُقِيمَ أجداثًا على أضغَان
أُمَّاهُ - والعبراتُ كالجَمَراتِ - لا *** سَلِمَتْ أنوفٌ أذعنتْ لهوانِ
لا بشَّرَ اللهُ الحسودَ بنعمةٍ *** كلاَّ ولا رُدَّتْ إليهِ يدَانِ
ينهاهُ طهرُكِ والنبيُّ وآلُهُ *** والوحيُ ثم يثوبُ للشيطانِ
متوليِّاً كِبْرَ الكَذُوب فويْحَهُ *** طَلَبَ الجنانَ بِمَسلكِ النيرانِ
يا حسرةَ الأفَّاكِ ما بِعِقَالِهِ *** شُدَّتْ سوى خِرَقٌ على هَذَيانِ
غطَّى بها عجْزَ الحِجَى مُتَعالِمًا *** فَرَعَتْ غُثاءَ الْحِقْدِ والْبُطلان
أُمَّاهُ يَهْنِيكِ افتضاحُ عَدوّنا *** وكفاكِ نَصرًا مُحكَمُ القرآنِ
الوالغون المقْذِعُونَ هُمُ الأذى *** وَلأَنتِ - يا صدِّيقَةُ - الطُّهرانِ
أَهنا بِكِ الْرَّحمنُ قَلْبَ "محمَّدٍ" *** تَاللهِ مَا ضِدّان يأتلفانِ
نورٌ إلى طُهْرٍ يحنُّ وأيُّما *** نبأٍ سَرَى شَرُفَتْ بِكِ الأُذُنَانِ
بِكِ لا بأقوالِ الدَّعِيِّ تشرَّفتْ *** وعليكِ لا يتنازعُ الْقَمَرَانِ
فضحتْ براءَتُكِ الشكوكَ فَأَدْبَرَتْ *** ظُلَمًا وأَنتِ منارةُ الإيمانِ
وتهلَّلتْ عَيناكِ بِشرًا فالْمُنى *** لا تُنْكِرَنَّ وفودَها عينانِ
فالصُّبْحُ لا كالصبحِ عندَ حَلِيلَةٍ *** أَطيارُهُ والوحيُ يعْتنِقَانِ
والروضةُ الغنَّاءُ مِلْءُ رحابِها *** ذِكْرٌ يرفرفُ حولَهُ ملَكَانِ
سَلْ في المدينة كُلَّ بيتٍ عنْهُمَا *** هلْ باتَ مثلَ ودَادِهمْ زوجَانِ؟
غرَسَا على وجْهِ الزمانِ سُرُورَهُ *** يا سُعْدَهُ إذْ خُصَّ من أزمانِ
فكأنّما مَرُّ النسيمِ وطَرْقُهُ *** بالْبابِ سَجْعُ الطيرِ بالأفْنَانِ
في روضةِ الجناتِ نازعَهَا البَلا *** والمبتلَى المشمولُ بالرِّضوانِ
يُبلى النبيُّ وخيرةٌ من بعدِه *** ويُغَرُّ باقي الخلقِ بالإحسانِ
من نالَ حُبَّ الله - يومًا - يُبْتلَى *** وضعيفُ إيمانٍ يَرَى الحدثانِ
هَيْهَاتَ تَبْقى بَعدَنَا الدُّنْيا ولم *** تأخُذْ نَصِيبَ الظُّفرِ والأسنانِ
فتميلُ ضرَّاءُ البَلا وزناً ويا *** أسفَا على السرَّاءِ في الميزَانِ
رُحماكَ ربِّي - مَا لنا إيمانُهُمْ *** كَلاَّ ولا نقْوَى عَلى الأَحْزانِ
أيقظْ خِفافَ العقلِ من سَكَرَاتِهِمْ *** واغفِرْ عظيمَ الذنبِ والْهُجرَانِ
ما كنتُ في صمتِ الْمُرِيبِ مُصَفَّدًا *** كَلاّ ولا سارَعْتُ في بُهتانِ
مُذْ لامستْ قلبي الشفيفَ براءةٌ *** تُتْلَى بِآيِ "النُّورِ" عِبْتُ بياني
وَتَضَعْضَعَتْ أوزانُ شعريَ بعدَها *** فبأيِّ تبيانٍ يفيضُ لساني
رَبَّاهُ إني قَدْ برِئْتُ فبرِّئَنْ *** قلَمَيَّ مِنْ عِيٍّ ومنْ إِذعانِ
وارفعْ بيارقنَا على منْ أرجفُوا *** مَا أَقبحَ استِنْسَارَةَ البُغثانِ
لو لا "أبا حسنٍ" توارَى نالهمْ *** من سيفهِ البتّارِ حَرْبُ الجاني
قد كان نِعْمَ الهدْيِ حينَ دعَاهُمُ *** فشرَوا أذاهُ بأبخسِ الأثمانِ
ونَمَوا إليه الزورَ ما شبعتْ لهمْ *** بِطَنٌ ولا أرواهمُ النهرانِ
قالوا: "عليٌّ" قلتُ: حاشا إنّمَا *** طُهْرٌ نما من طُهْرِهِ "الحسنانِ"
قالوا: و"فاطمةٌ" فقلتُ: أجِيرُهَا *** أترونها لهجَتْ بفُحْشِ لسانِ؟!
بنتُ الرسولِ وبضعةٌ من رُوحِهِ *** وفؤادُها مِن سورةِ "الفُرقانِ"
وفِدًا "لزينِ العابدينَ" شِرَارُكُمْ *** ما لاذَ منكُمْ "رافضٌ" بِضِغَانِ
أجعلتموها سُبَّةً لخيارِكمْ؟  *** تاللهِ ما بخيارِكُمْ منْ شَاني
لا والّذي جَعَلَ السيادةَ فيهمُ *** ما السادةُ الأحبابُ باللُّعَّانِ
عُودُوا إلى أخلاقِ "أهلِ البيتِ" لَنْ *** تجدوا سِوى التوقيرِ والإحسانِ
واسترشِدوا الأشياخَ من عُقلائكمْ *** رَتْقُ انفتاقِ الجمعِ بالأعيانِ
قدْ شَقَّ صفَّ الأمةِ اللاَّغُونُ حَتَّى *** عَاث بالأزمانِ شرُّ مَكانِ
نَهض الدّعيُّ به فبئسَ مقامه *** ولبئسَ ما يجني على الأوطانِ
تُلْجِيْهِ "مَاُسُونٌ" وتجمَعُ حَولَهُ *** منْ كلِّ منبُوذٍ وشَرِّ مُدانِ
يَثِبُونَ بِالتاريخِ منْ أطرافِهِ *** يتَتَبَّعُونَ مَزَالِقَ الشَّنَآنِ
ودُعاتُهمْ أنصافُهُمْ واحَسْرَتَا *** تَئِدُ العُقولَ حَدَاثةُ الأسْنانِ
لِلأمةِ الثكْلى جِراحٌ غضَّةٌ *** ولفِتنةِ التفريقِ ألفُ سِنَانِ
فَبِأَيِّ ثَائِرةٍ تُرَاقُ دماؤنا *** ولأيِّ حربٍ يُجْمَعُ الأَخَوَانِ
عَوْدًا إلى هدي الرسولِ "محمدٍ" *** عَفِّ الحديثٍ مُنَزَّهِ الأَرْدَنِ
جمَعَ الرحيمُ به النفوسَ عَلَى الهُدَى *** صَفًّا فكَانوا أوثقَ البنيانِ
فجَلَوا غُبَار العقلِ في صَلَواتهم *** حتى كأنَّ الغيبَ رهنُ عيانِ
وَتَرَاحَمُوا حَتَّى سَمَتْ أَخْبَارُهُم *** مَا ذَابَ مثْلُ حدِيثهمْ بجَنانِ
وَتنَزَّهَتْ أخلاقهُمْ عنْ فاحشٍ *** متخَلِّعٍ أو فاسقٍ طَعَّانِ
فكأنَّمَا جَهْلُ السَّفِيهِ مَنَاكِرٌ *** وكَأَنَّمَا صَفْحُ الْكَرِيمِ مثَاني
وكأَنَّهُمْ في الفتنةِ الأقسى يدٌ *** شُدَّتْ بأجْمعِهَا علَى الأذْقانِ
عَادُوا وَأَنْفُسُهُمْ تَذُوبُ مَدَامِعًا *** والْخِلُّ يأْسُو عَبْرَةَ الْخُلاَّنِ
إنْ تِلْكَ إلا أُمَّةٌ مِنَّا خَلَتْ *** وحِسَابُهُم في ذِمَّةِ الدَّيَّانِ
تنْحو بخيرِ فِعَالِهِمْ أفعالُنا *** ونَرى بِحُسْنِ الظَّنِّ كلَّ الشانِ
إن كانَ ربي اختارَهُمْ لِنبيِّهِ *** صَحْبًا، فنِعْمَ تَخَيُّر الرَّحمنِ
وَإنِ اصْطَفَى أزْواجَهُ وحْياً، فهل *** في آخرِ الأزمانِ وحيٌ ثانِ؟!!
يَهواكِ أُمَّ المُؤمنينَ النورُ، والْ *** فُجَّارُ تهواهُمْ يدُ الشَّيطانِ
دونَ النبيِّ وعِرْضِهِ أرْواحُنا *** وفِدَاهُما طُولَ المدَى الثَّقَلانِ

http://islamselect.net/mat/88616

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**فضائل عائشة رضي الله عنها*


الشيخ بشير صاري

http://www.rayatalislah.com/index.ph...t/item/3719-06

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أم العفاف - أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها - الشيخ علي القرني*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*شرح القصيدة الوضاحية في الدفاع عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها – الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله*

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

احسنت بارك الله فيك ورضي الله عن امنا وحبيبة رسولنا المصانة من كل سوء

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي رشيد وفقك الله وحفظك .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
أمنا عائشة ملكة العفاف رضي الله عنها (**WORD**)*

الشيخ عادل يوسف العزازي


http://www.alukah.net/spotlight/0/107445/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
ملكة العفاف الصديقة بنت الصديق رضي الله عنها*

محمد بن عبدالله العبدلي


http://www.alukah.net/publications_c...tions/0/40385/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**الحصون المنيعة في براءة عائشة الصديقة بإتفاق أهل السنة والشيعة*

محمد عارف بن أحمد بن سعيد المنير الحسيني الدمشقي

http://www.alukah.net/spotlight/0/25556/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
**عائشة الصديقة رضي الله عنها*
( مقالة )

أ. صالح بن أحمد الشامي

http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/109787/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها في شعر الغرب الإسلامي

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2016/0...-post_334.html
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*فضائل عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها في كتب شروح الحديث المؤلفة في الغرب الإسلامي*

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2016/1...post_2513.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

حياة أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها العامة و الخاصة

د. مسلم اليوسف

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=7&book=8398

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*المؤانسة في سيرة أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها
*
معاذ العتيبي

http://almeshkat.net/book/12160

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

منزلة السيدة عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها عند العلماء المغاربة


http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2017/02/blog-post_42.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t52969/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*أُمُّنَا عاَئشة ملكة الطهر

*نصر بن محمد الصنقري

http://almeshkat.net/book/6689

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
عائشة أم المؤمنين في الجنة

*د. باسم عامر

http://almeshkat.net/book/6047
*


*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*رد السهام الطائشة للذب عن أمنا السيدة عائشة

*ماجد إسلام البنكاني

http://almeshkat.net/book/3673

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t65544/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*السيدة المظلومة عائشة أم المؤمنين براءتها وحكم الطاعنين ويليه منزلة الصحابة الكرام عند أهل السنة والجماعة

*ماجد إسلام البنكاني

http://almeshkat.net/book/10462

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*براءة عائشة أم المؤمنين وحكم الطاعنين

*ماجد إسلام البنكاني

http://almeshkat.net/book/6046

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*السيدة عائشة وتوثيقها للسنة

*جيهان رفعت فوزي

http://almeshkat.net/book/4852

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الحصون المنيعة في براءة عائشة الصديقة بإتفاق أهل السنة والشيعة

*محمد عارف الحسيني الدمشقي
المحقق: السيد يوسف أحمد

http://almeshkat.net/book/4853

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الفتح الأنعم في براءة عائشة ومريم

*علي أحمد عبد العال الطهطاوي

http://almeshkat.net/book/4854

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

للدفاع عن أم المؤمنين عائشة الحميراء ملكة العفة والنقاء 

مصطفى ولد إدوم أحمد غالي

http://almeshkat.net/book/12097

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

رضي الله عنها الطاهرة المطهرة العفيفة المتعففة زوجة وحبيبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> رضي الله عنها الطاهرة المطهرة العفيفة المتعففة زوجة وحبيبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


رضي الله عنها وأرضاها ... جزاك الله خيرا شيخ رشيد 


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 


في رحاب عائشة رضي الله عنها ملامح أطهر سيرة وكشف شبة كسيرة

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2016/1...post_8719.html

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أمنا عائشة بين حب النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وبغض الشيعة

شحاتة محمد صقر

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/7182

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أُمُّنَا عاَئشة ملكة الطهر

نصر بن محمد الصنقري

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/6689

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الصِّدِّيقة بنت الصِّدِّيق حبيبة رسول رب العالمين  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

الشيخ عثمان الخميس

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/6178

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

كلمة الشيخ عثمان الخميس حفظه الله 
في ندوة الدفاع عن أم المؤمنين عائشة الصديقة بنت الصديق

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/6173

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

عائشة برأها رب العالمين وأهانها الشيعة المنافقون

رضا أحمد السيد حسين

http://www.almeshkat.net/book/6998

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

http://majles.alukah.net/t93137/

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أم المؤمنين السيدة عائشة وأمانة الرواية

د.محمد عبده يماني رحمه الله

http://dryamani.com/pdf/ItemDoc130.pdf

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
*
فضل أمّ المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها 

*للحافظ أبي القاسم ابن عساكر رحمه الله

http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=48749
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قالت العفيفة الطاهرة المطهرة المبرأة من فوق سبع سموات، فيما أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه قال:
15 - ( 3022 ) حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى، أخبرنا أبو معاوية، عن هشام بن عروة، عن أبيه، قال: قالت لي عائشة: يا ابن أختي، أمروا أن يستغفروا لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فسبوهم.

والروافض وهم يدَّعون الإسلام - كذبا وزورا - أمروا أن يستغفروا لها ولبقية الصحابة، فسبوهم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رضي الله عن عائشة وعن جميع الصحابة بلا استثناء 
ورحمهم الله وغفر لهم ورفعهم الدرجات العُلى من الجنة وجمعنا بهم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

_
__ألفية أم المؤمنين__ المسماة:
__الروضة الأنيقة في نصرة العفيفة الصديقة_ _رضي الله عنها وأرضاها_ _
__
_*نظمها أبو مالك يحيى بن عطية الصامولي الأزهري*
*طبع في دار التقوي مصر الطبعة الاولى 1432هـ

http://mandumat.blogspot.com.eg/2013...post_6728.html

*

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

رضي الله عنها وأرضاها , رضي الله عنهم  وأرضاهم ,
 وعَنا معهم بجوده وكرمه
اللهم ارض عن آل النبي وصحبه وأزواجه



, فهم أفضل هذه الأمة بعد نبيها _عليه الصلاة والسلام _ ...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> رضي الله عنها وأرضاها , رضي الله عنهم  وأرضاهم ,
>  وعَنا معهم بجوده وكرمه
> اللهم ارض عن آل النبي وصحبه وأزواجه
> 
> 
> 
> , فهم أفضل هذه الأمة بعد نبيها _عليه الصلاة والسلام _ ...


آمين ... شكر الله لك تفاعلك أخي الحبيب.
إلا أن قولك هم أفضل الأمة عن الصحابة وأمهات المؤمنين وآل بيته المؤمنين به  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في حياته. أريد أن أقول أنه لا يدخل في ذلك آل بيته ممن ليسوا صحابته  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ممن كان من ذريته مثلا. 
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> آمين ... شكر الله لك تفاعلك أخي الحبيب.
> إلا أن قولك هم أفضل الأمة عن الصحابة وأمهات المؤمنين وآل بيته المؤمنين به  في حياته. أريد أن أقول أنه لا يدخل في ذلك آل بيته ممن ليسوا صحابته  ممن كان من ذريته مثلا. 
> بارك الله فيك.



هل من تعليق من المشايخ وطلبة العلم على كلامي ؟ بوركتم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> أريد أن أقول أنه لا يدخل في ذلك آل بيته ممن ليسوا صحابته  ممن كان من ذريته مثلا. 
> بارك الله فيك.


تقصد هذا:
نعم كلام صحيح.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للفائدة:
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في منهاج السنة:
إن أهل السنة ليسوا مجمعين على أن عائشة أفضل نسائه، بل قد ذهب إلى ذلك كثير من أهل السنة، واحتجوا بما في الصحيحين عن أبي موسى وعن أنس - رضي الله عنهما - أن النبي ^ قال: «فضل عائشة على النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام»( )، والثريد هو أفضل الأطعمة لأنه خبز ولحم، كما قال الشاعر:إذا ما الخبز تأدمه بلحم *** فذاك أمانة الله الثريد.
وذلك أن البر أفضل الأقوات، واللحم أفضل الإدام، كما في الحديث الذي رواه ابن قتيبة وغيره عن النبي ^ أنه قال: «سيد إدام [أهل] الدنيا والآخرة اللحم».
 فإذا كان اللحم سيد الإدام، والبر سيد الأقوات، ومجموعهما الثريد، كان الثريد أفضل الطعام. وقد صح من غير وجه عن الصادق المصدوق أنه قال: " «فضل عائشة على النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام» ".

وفي الصحيح «عن عمرو بن العاص - رضي الله عنه - قال: قلت: يا رسول الله، أي الناس أحب إليك؟ قال: " عائشة " قلت: الرجال؟ قال: " أبوها " قلت: ثم من؟ قال: "عمر" وسمى رجالا».
 وهؤلاء يقولون: قوله لخديجة: " ما أبدلني الله بخير منها ": إن صح معناه: [ما] أبدلني بخير  لي منها؛ لأن  خديجة نفعته في أول الإسلام نفعا لم يقم غيرها فيه مقامها، فكانت خيرا له من هذا الوجه، لكونها نفعته وقت الحاجة، لكن عائشة صحبته في آخر النبوة وكمال الدين، فحصل لها من العلم والإيمان ما لم يحصل لمن لم يدرك إلا أول زمن  النبوة، فكانت أفضل بهذه  الزيادة، فإن الأمة انتفعت بها أكثر مما انتفعت بغيرها، وبلغت من العلم والسنة ما لم يبلغه غيرها، فخديجة كان خيرها مقصورا على نفس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تبلغ عنه شيئا، ولم تنتفع بها الأمة كما انتفعوا بعائشة، ولا كان الدين قد كمل حتى تعلمه ويحصل لها من كمال الإيمان به ما حصل لمن علمه وآمن به بعد كماله، ومعلوم أن من اجتمع همه على شيء واحد كان أبلغ فيه ممن تفرق همه في أعمال متنوعة ; فخديجة - رضي الله تعالى عنها - خير له من هذا الوجه، ولكن أنواع البر لم تنحصر في ذلك. ألا ترى أن من كان من الصحابة [أعظم إيمانا وأكثر جهادا بنفسه وماله، كحمزة وعلي وسعد بن معاذ وأسيد بن حضير وغيرهم - هم أفضل ممن كان يخدم النبي] وينفعه في نفسه أكثر منهم، كأبي رافع وأنس بن مالك وغيرهما.
وفي الجملة الكلام في تفضيل عائشة وخديجة ليس هذا موضع استقصائه. لكن المقصود هنا أن أهل السنة مجمعون على تعظيم عائشة ومحبتها، وأن نساءه أمهات المؤمنين اللاتي مات عنهن كانت عائشة أحبهن إليه وأعلمهن وأعظمهن حرمة عند المسلمين.
وقد ثبت في الصحيح أن الناس كانوا يتحرون بهداياهم يوم عائشة، لما يعلمون من حبه إياها، حتى إن نساءه غرن من ذلك، وأرسلن إليه فاطمة - رضي الله عنها - فقلن له: نسألك العدل في ابنة أبي قحافة. فقال لفاطمة: " أي بنية: تحبين ما أحب؟ " قالت: بلى. قال: " فأحبي هذه " الحديث وهو في الصحيحين.
وفي الصحيحين أيضا أن النبي ^ قال: «يا عائش هذا جبريل يقرأ عليك السلام " فقالت: وعليه السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، ترى ما لا نرى».
 ولما أراد فراق سودة بنت زمعة وهبت يومها لعائشة - رضي الله عنها - بإذنه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان في مرضه الذي مات فيه يقول: " «أين أنا اليوم»؟ " استبطاء ليوم عائشة، ثم استأذن نساءه أن يمرض في بيت عائشة - رضي الله عنها - فمرض فيه، وفي بيتها توفي بين سحرها ونحرها وفي حجرها، وجمع الله بين ريقه وريقها.

وكانت - رضي الله عنها - مباركة على أمته، حتى قال أسيد بن حضير لما أنزل الله آية التيمم بسببها: ما هي بأول بركتكم يا آل أبي بكر، ما نزل بك أمر قط تكرهينه إلا جعل الله فيه للمسلمين بركة.
 وكان قد نزلت آيات براءتها قبل ذلك لما رماها أهل الإفك، فبرأها الله من فوق سبع سماوات، وجعلها من الطيبات.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك شيخنا الحبيب أبا مالك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

دفع شبهات الطاعنين عن حديث زواج النبي من عائشة أم المؤمنين

http://www.alukah.net/library/0/124225/#ixzz52qwAcPaK

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رضي الله عنها وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> *وعَن سَعدِ بنِ أَبي وَقَّاصٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: النَّاسُ عَلَى ثَلاثِ مَنَازِلَ؛ فَمَضَت مِنهُمُ اثنَتَانِ، وَبَقِيَت وَاحِدَةٌ، فَأَحسَنُ مَا أَنتُم كَائِنُونَ عَلَيهِ أَن تَكُونُوا بهَذِهِ المَنزِلَةِ الَّتِي بَقِيَت، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: ﴿ لِلْفُقَرَاء الْمُهَاجِرِينَ الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِن دِيارِهِمْ وَأَمْوَالِهِمْ  ﴾ الآيَةَ [الحشر:8]، ثمَّ قَال: هَؤلاءِ المُهَاجِرُون، وَهَذِه مَنزِلَةٌ وَقَد مَضَت، ثُمَّ قَرَأ: ﴿ وَالَّذِينَ تَبَوَّؤُوا الدَّارَ وَالإِيمَانَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ﴾ الآيَةَ [الحشر:9]، ثمَّ قَال: هَؤلاءِ الأَنصَارُ، وَهَذِه مَنزِلَةٌ وَقَد مَضَت، ثمَّ قَرَأ: ﴿وَالَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالإِيمَانِ﴾ [الحشر:10]، قالَ: فَقَد مَضَت هَاتَانِ المَنزِلَتَانِ، وَبَقِيَت هَذِهِ المَنزِلَةُ، فَأَحسَنُ مَا أَنتُم كَائِنُونَ عَلَيهِ أَن تَكُونُوا بهَذِه المَنزِلَةِ الَّتِي بَقِيَت([3]).*


اللهم اغفر لإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا، اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك، اللهم جدد الإيمان في قلوبنا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> رضي الله عنها وجزاكم الله خيرا


وإياكم الشيخة الفاضلة أم علي وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> اللهم اغفر لإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا، اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك، اللهم جدد الإيمان في قلوبنا.


آمين ...
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم يعقوب

رضيَ اللهُ عنْها وأرضاها،والدُها خيرُ الصحابةِ،وزوجُه  ا خيرُ ولدِ آدمَ عليهما الصلاةُ والسلامُ،ورسولُ اللهِ تعالى إلى البشريةِ جمعاءَ،الفقيهةُ العالمةُ،هنيئاً لها الجنّةُ،والمنزل  ةُ الرفيعةُ.
وأمّا مَنْ يحملُ لها ذرةَ حقدٍ في قلبِهِ؛فقدْ باءَ بخسرانٍ عظيمٍ،وليمتْ بغيظِهِ.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بوركت وجزاك الله خيرا أختنا الفاضلة

----------


## أم يعقوب

> بوركت وجزاك الله خيرا أختنا الفاضلة


وجزى اللهُ الأخَ الفاضلَ خيراً وباركَ فيهِ.
لي الفخرُ والشرفُ أنْ تكونَ عائشةُ أمُّ المؤمنينَ أمّي،مجرّدُ ذكرُها يرقُّ لها القلبُ،سيرتُها أروعُ سيرةِ امرأةٍ قرأتُها.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

رضي الله عنها وعن جميع الصحابة
وفقنا الله وإياك أختي

----------


## أم يعقوب

> رضي الله عنها وعن جميع الصحابة
> وفقنا الله وإياك أختي


آمينَ أجمعينَ.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: القصيدة الوضَّاحِيَّةُ في مدح السيدة عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قصيدة الواضحية لابن بهيج الاندلسي في مدح أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> القصيدة الوضَّاحِيَّةُ في مدح السيدة عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها
>  قصيدة الواضحية لابن بهيج الاندلسي في مدح أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها:




*القصيدة الوضاحية في مدح السيدة عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها
**
**للإمام أبي عمران موسى بن محمد الأندلسي المعروف بابن بهيج** - كان حيا سنة 496 هـ* 

*دار البشائر الإسلامية دمشق, 
سلسلة لقاء العشر الأواخر بالمسجد الحرام 1422 , المجلد 4 الرسالة 33 , 
*
*اعتنى به نظام محمد صالح يعقوبي

http://aachr-awakhir.blogspot.com/2011/08/33.html
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
(عائشة رضي الله عنها في أطهر قلب) حياة أم المؤمنين مع رسول رب العالمين*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

*محمد بن حسن الملا الجفيري

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=7&book=15973

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*الصِّديقة رضي الله عنها

**فيصل بن عبده قائد الحاشدي

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=7&book=16039
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*قصة إفك المنافقين على عائشة رضي الله عنها دروس وعبر

**د.إبراهيم بن فهد بن إبراهيم الودعان

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=94&book=14126
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *
> (عائشة رضي الله عنها في أطهر قلب) حياة أم المؤمنين مع رسول رب العالمين* 
> 
> *محمد بن حسن الملا الجفيري
> 
> http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=7&book=15973
> 
> *


سعى المؤلف محمد بن حسن الملا الجفيري في كتابه الذي صدر برعاية مركز المخطوطات والتراث والوثائق إلى تسليط الضوء على سيرة أم المؤمنين السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها والوقوف على العبر والفوائد المستفادة من بيت النبوة الشريف واسقاطاته على واقع حياتنا العملية والزوجية .
ويمثل الكتاب فائدة إضافية لكل بيت بما تضمنه من ابواب أثرت كل الجوانب المتعلقة ببيت النبوة بما لها من أنعكاسات ذات صلة وثيقة بحياة الأسرة المسلمة .
وتناول المؤلف في كتابه المبسط في لغته المهارات التي ينبغي للفتيات وربات البيوت الاستفادة منها في حياتهن من واقع ما يجري في بيت النبوة الطاهر .
ا غنى للفتيات وربات البيوت عن الكتاب لما فيه من فوائد جمة ترتقي بتعاملات الزوجين على قبس ونور من التربية النبوية الشريفة .
الكتاب من الحجم المتوسط يقع في 173 مع الفهرس ،و قد راجعه الشيخ نجيب العامر ” رحمة الله عليه ” و الشيخ د عثمان الخميس .

منقول من هنا مع رابط آخر:
http://almeshkat.net/book/14001

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> *أم العفاف - أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها - الشيخ علي القرني*


المحاضرة مفرغة للقراءة:
http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=85&book=12236

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
أمنا عائشة ( زهرة الإسلام وقلعة الطهر والعفاف )

أحمد أبو وائل أكرم أيمن عمير

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=94&book=7434

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
كف الأوباش المفترين عن الطعن في أمنا عائشة أم المؤمنين

**أبو مالك الرياشي

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=94&book=7436

*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*
مروج النور في الذب عن الصديقة الطهور

**سيد علي شعبان

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=94&book=9241


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بارك الله فيكم


وفيكم بارك الله تعالى
جزاك الله خيرا

----------

